# Burton Missions vs Burton Cartels?



## nickwarrenn (Feb 11, 2011)

My bindings are starting to go, and don't think I'll make it to next season to get new ones. I'm either thinking Burton Cartels, or Burton Missions, and I could get the missions for $169 + an employee discount from a friend at a local sports store, cartels would be look $300. Would the missions be a good choice? From what I see, they're pretty similar, and I'd end up canting something like: http://www.snowboardingforum.com/bindings/42811-diy-canting.html . 

Thoughts?


----------



## isle1965 (Sep 30, 2011)

Apples and oranges...........depends on what you do/ride.....I have both ..... Missions truthfully are pretty much good for nothing.( i paid $90 brand new for est's)......... Cartels are not as stiff as everyone thinks and are a great all mountain/ all mountain freestyle choice .... I got these (also new) for $125,also est ( acid test though) ... Shop around !


----------



## nickwarrenn (Feb 11, 2011)

isle1965 said:


> Apples and oranges...........depends on what you do/ride.....I have both ..... Missions truthfully are pretty much good for nothing.( i paid $90 brand new for est's)......... Cartels are not as stiff as everyone thinks and are a great all mountain/ all mountain freestyle choice .... I got these (also new) for $125,also est ( acid test though) ... Shop around !


Proto CT, I ride park, groomers, ice, powder. Pretty much everything. Bindings are currently 09 customs. Thoughts? How'd you get them so cheap? I thought getting missions for $150 was a great deal..


----------



## Bayoh (Dec 17, 2010)

Rome Snowboard Bindings

Tactics has Rome snowboard bindings on sale. Normal 390's are $157 and the Boss(with canting)are $172. I'd recommend them over the Missions.


----------



## nickwarrenn (Feb 11, 2011)

Bayoh said:


> Rome Snowboard Bindings
> 
> Tactics has Rome snowboard bindings on sale. Normal 390's are $157 and the Boss(with canting)are $172. I'd recommend them over the Missions.


Canada, shipping would be about $50. Why would you recommend them?


----------



## Bayoh (Dec 17, 2010)

Ah sorry, completely missed your "Location" by your avatar haha. Not sure what websites ship low cost to Canada...

Basically if you're gonna go with either the Cartels or the Missions, just get the Cartels. Missions are basically a franken-binding of past season Cartels with a softer highback. They're just not worth the money.

I recommended the Rome 390's cause they fulfill the role of all-mountain binding better than the Missions do for nearly the same pricetag as the Missions you're looking at(too bad about the shipping costs though).


----------

